# Jobs



## jodie104 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi myself & my friend are currently exploring the idea of a move to UAE for a couple of years just as an experience and possibly save some money. Can anyone who could give me some advise on how difficult it would be to get a job. i am 25 Qualified classroom assistant but currently a manager in a local hospital. My friend is 34 and a qualified social worker. Any help or advise would be most appreciated.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

they dont really go in for social workers here, a classroom assistant will not pay that much maybe 6k a month and usually no allowances, ie they are usually on hubs visa. remember tho the new tax rules that you have to fufill now, think its 3 years out of the country etc.


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

jodie104 said:


> Hi myself & my friend are currently exploring the idea of a move to UAE for a couple of years just as an experience and possibly save some money. Can anyone who could give me some advise on how difficult it would be to get a job. i am 25 Qualified classroom assistant but currently a manager in a local hospital. My friend is 34 and a qualified social worker. Any help or advise would be most appreciated.


First reply was the best, but depending on both of your degree specifications and work experience, you might be able to find something worthwhile here. Not sure about making savings though, as the first replier said you might have trouble finding a high paying job in your field, but again it all hinges on your exact degree and work experience. Perhaps you could find a job in your field but not exactly what you're currently doing. Just look around on dubizzle or bayt dot com and see what interests you that you might be qualified for and give it a shot. 

If you do come here, make sure you have some money on you. I have met several people who came with only a few of their dollars and had to literally suffer/starve for a month until their first paycheck. Not a good idea.


----------

